# Additional Exo Terra Monsoon nozzles ?



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anybody know where i can purchase the additional nozzle pack in the uk ? I have googled it but it only comes up with US sites or shops.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

sadams said:


> Does anybody know where i can purchase the additional nozzle pack in the uk ? I have googled it but it only comes up with US sites or shops.


not been released yet.i rang hagen few weeks ago and they said they had just recieved all the paperwork for the spares etc.so should be out soon


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

how daft is that the release the product and advertises it can run additional nozzles, yet it doesnt actually release the nozzles aswell lol ! 

Anyway thank you for the reply and information


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

i agree! i've been waiting for these for agessss


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

got fed up with waiting so i have ordered them from the states ! just waiting for them to arrive now


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Where did you find them mate?


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

A company called Black Jungle Terrarium supplies in the US.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

did you get fleeced on delivery and customs once they hit the uk or havent you got them yet?


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

woohoo just received them and yeah i probably did as the delivery cost more than the bits themselves but im happy ! I didnt buy the additional nozzle pack in the end i bought 6ft of tubing $7.99 and 2pk replacement nozzles $4.99. The delivery costs were $17.95 and as it was a low value item ie below £40 i didnt have to pay customs. So all in all it cost me £20 say give or take.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Think i might order now! Thanks for the update mate, out of interest how long did delivery take?


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

No problem for the updates im glad it helped a little as i know what i was like when i was asking for help trying to find them. 
I ordered them on the 8th dec so it did take a while but then i guess that could be down to the fact that its xmas or it could just be thats how long it takes either way it was quicker than waiting for them to sell them here in the uk hey lol.
Gd luck
King regards
Sean


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

haha yea indeed!

Just ordered 2 sets of nozzles, 2 packs of suckers and 2 y-connectors


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

wow what are you running yours in then is it multiple vivs ? 

Ive just set mine up now in our new Viv . . . . . . or should i say enclosure as its rather big hehe ! All gd tho we now have 4 nozzles making sure the plants in there all get watered, it helps with humidity levels and looks gd too :2thumb:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

i need another 2 for my current viv, certain bits arent being watered properly.

I got a second pack just in case i buy another viv!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Got my nozzles today! took about a week to 10 days. Not too bad.


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow that was quick ! congrats


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Can I ask how well the monsoon system works? I've been thinking of getting one for my gargoyle and crested gecko vivs. How many tubes/nozzles does it come with? Just the one and then you have to order more?

Thanks


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

RhacoGirl said:


> Can I ask how well the monsoon system works? I've been thinking of getting one for my gargoyle and crested gecko vivs. How many tubes/nozzles does it come with? Just the one and then you have to order more?
> 
> Thanks


Hiya
Monsoon systems are really easy to set up.

bassicly you have a small tank with water in, on top if this the pump. then 1 pipe comes out the top of the pump and splits into 2 nozzles.


There are 3 settings. On, Off, and Cycle. link in pic.


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Do you think this could sit between two exo terra vivs with one nozzle going to one and the other nozzle going to the other if the distance wasn't too long between vivs?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

RhacoGirl said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you think this could sit between two exo terra vivs with one nozzle going to one and the other nozzle going to the other if the distance wasn't too long between vivs?


Evan with quite a bit of distance it would be fine.


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

fardilis said:


> Evan with quite a bit of distance it would be fine.


Great. Thanks


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Cornish-J said:


> haha yea indeed!
> 
> Just ordered 2 sets of nozzles, 2 packs of suckers and 2 y-connectors


I have just ordered 2 sets from US too, they still are not selling them over here... how stupid, thanks for the forum post though, I found it when I was goggling for extra nozzles


----------

